# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  Redirection erreur 404 => rcuprer url demande

## Le_PounK

Bonjour,

Mon problme est le suivant : Mon application J2EE/Struts redirige les erreurs 404 vers une page d'erreur personnalise via la config du web.xml :


```

```

Dans ma page erreur404.jsp, je veux logger l'erreur via log4J :


```

```

Jusque l, pas de problme. Maintenant, pour que mon log ait un intrt, j'aimerais pouvoir rcuprer l'url que l'utilisateur a demand et qui a provoqu l'erreur 404. J'ai essay de la rcuprer via la HttpServletRequest :


```
request.getRequestURL();
```

Mais je ne rcupre que l'url de ma page erreur404.jsp, ce qui est logique vu que la config du web.xml a provoqu une redirection...

Y aurait-il un moyen de rcuprer cette url demande, qui a provoqu l'erreur http 404 ?

Merci d'avance  ceux qui peuvent m'aider...

----------


## fabszn

Hello,

Est ce que tu as essay la methode ?: 



```
getPathInfo();
```

----------


## Le_PounK

Je viens d'essayer, a me retourne null  ::cry::  ...

----------


## adiGuba

Salut,


En effet les *forward* te fond perdre l'URL originellement demand...
Pour combler cela, la seule solution que je connaisse serait de stocker cette valeur AVANT de faire un forward.

Et pour viter de devoir faire cela " la main" avant chaque *forward*, le mieux serait de le faire  chaque cration d'une nouvelle *request* via un listener, concrtement via une classe du style :


```

```

Qui est ensuite dclar de la manire suivante dans le web.xml :


```

```

La classe sera instanci au dmarrage de l'application, et ses mthodes seront appell  chaque cration/destruction de request.

Donc toutes tes requests contiendront un attribut "*originalURI*" contenant l'URI initialement demand  :;): 

a++

----------


## Le_PounK

Merci  toi adiGuba, j'avoue avoir post sans grand espoir d'avoir une rponse et finalement  ::):  ...

----------

